# Ultrastore Rapid (Auotrail 634L) 2005



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

My water heater doesn't have the Electric controller switch it only has the Gas one. (Shown in the Truma Manual)
It does have a household type fused switch with neon, under the seat adjacent to the oven.
My question is, how do you set the water temperature when not using gas?
Or, does the temperature scale on the gas switch control it?
Thanks in advance.
Barry :?:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I haven't looked into it but there will be a thermostat in the tank. It will work similarly to a domestic immersion heater. I dont know whether it's adjustable. Have you got a problem with your water heater then Barry?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The electric heater is preset and can't be controlled by the user :wink:

PS. 70 degrees C.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Ted, that makes sense now.
Cloddy, no problem thanks, never used it before (only had it 12 Months  ) always used the site facilities. Just getting ready for the Country & Western week at Unity, Brean.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

What a forum eh  
Question ? ---12:16
1st answer ---12:22
2nd answer ----12:29

Problem solved in 13 Minutes   Brilliant


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I've just driven off with the vent cover resting on the tow bar  
Gone forever.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

It's a terrible forum. i have to bust a gut to get in with the first answer. The stress of typing knowing somewhere somebody else might be one word ahead of me, Intollerable!!! :wink:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)




----------

